# Husqvarna 345 chainsaw



## retrofitter (Jun 9, 2009)

I have acquired a very used 345 chainsaw. One of the bolts/studs that holds the bar on is missing. Looking at a parts diagram I see that it is a square head bolt. What holds this bolt in and tight. How do you access to replace the bolt.
Any suggestions/help is appreciated.
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

On many chain saw's the bar stud is pressed in from inside the oil tank. Many times you can fish them in through the oil filler opening. The can be seated by using a spacer and tightening down the bar mtg nut.


----------



## retrofitter (Jun 9, 2009)

30yeartech,
Thanks for the info. That is the way this one is made also.


----------

